# Ecran noir + pomme pendant quelques secondes



## Hoover974 (20 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Ce petit désagrément est arrivé deux fois cette semaine. 

J'écoute tranquillement la musique avec ma mini enceinte bose et mon ipad air. Et hop je me retrouve pendants quelques secondes sur l'écran de démarrage. Puis tout revient à la normal et je me retrouve sur l'écran d'accueil.

Est ce un bug ? Problème avec l'iPad ? 

En tout cas j'ai bien vérifié à chaque fois : mon ipad est pourtant à jour et je n'avais pas de mise à jour de l'application en cours ou de téléchargement. 

Pensez vous qu'une décharge complète de l'iPad peut résoudre le problème ? Problème qui est anecdotique pour le moment.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## chti (29 Novembre 2013)

J'ai le même souci avec d'autres applications, comme safari...

Pas d'idée?


----------



## iChe (30 Novembre 2013)

C'est un bug d'iOS, ça m'arrive plusieurs fois par semaine autant sur iPad que sur iPhone. C'est ultra pénible, et je ne vois pas trop ce que l'on peu faire à part 1/ espérer qu'une mise à jour résolve ce problème ou 2/ faire une réinstallation d'iOS. Pour le moment je mise sur le premier car je n'ai ni l'envie ni le temps de réinstaller le système sur mes produits iOS.


----------



## malex (4 Décembre 2013)

J'ai aussi le meme pb avec mon ipad air, j'avais un ipad 2 avant et je n'avais pas ce souci, j'ai aussi un 4S et il n'a pas de bug non plus.


----------



## Floxigor (4 Décembre 2013)

Avec prudence vous pouvez tenter ça tout les deux Turn your iOS device off and on (restart) and reset


----------



## davchom (12 Décembre 2013)

Idem pour moi.... Ipad air depuis 2 semaines, des redémarrages quasi tous les jours alors que sur l'iPad 2 ça ne l'a jamais fait (utilisation identique)....
Ça n'a pas de grosse incidence dans le sens où les appli ouvertes restent intactes âpres le redémarrage, mais quand même....


----------



## Bigoud73 (17 Décembre 2013)

Pareil pour moi cela arrive 2 à 3 fois par semaine sur l'iPad air mais pas sur mon iPhone 5.


----------

